# HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*​
Nach der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV in Göttingen, auf welcher die Beitragserhöhung beschlossen wurde, steht der DAFV und vor allem seine Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, vor einem Problem:
Zwar bekommt der DAFV nun einen Euro mehr pro organisiertem Angelfischer.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es viele Landesverbände, die beim DAFV gekündigt haben und noch kündigen werden.

Manche wegen der Beitragserhöhung, andere hatten dazu auch andere Gründe.

Peinlich wird das besonders dann, wenn der Landesverband des Vizepräsis für Finanzen im DAFV, Pieper, und des Referenten für Natur- Umwelt- und Tierschutz des DAFV, Dr.Salva, beim DAFV gekündigt hat:
Der Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems.

Bernd Pieper ist einer der wenigen Vertrauten von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan im DAFV-Präsidium, man munkelt, das hinge mit der Parteizugehörigkeit zusammen. Sie wollte schon nach dem Rücktritt von Braun (LSFV Bayern) als DAFV-Vize bei der (Kon)Fusion unbedingt Pieper als dessen Nachfolger haben. 

Damit mag auch zusammen hängen, dass Weser-Ems, die anfangs zusammen mit dem LSFV-NDS die Fusion ablehnten, dann umgekippt sind - so ein Vizeposten hat halt was..

Davon ab ist es natürlich verheerend, wenn dann innerhalb 3 Jahren der dritte Finanzvize gewählt werden müsste, der sich auch zuerst einarbeiten müsste.

*Hauptversammlung Weser-Ems*
So ist es kein Wunder, dass auf der kommenden Mitgliederversammlung von Weser-Ems nach Infos/Gerüchten/Gesprächen von der DAFV-HV der DAFV mit kompletter "Mannschaftsstärke" auflaufen will, um für den Verbleib im DAFV zu trommeln. 
Es ist die Rede davon, dass neben Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg und der Steuerberater Schmiedecke mit von der Partie sein wollen, Weser-Ems zurück zum DAFV zu holen. Auch Herr Mau von der obskuren Finanzkommision wird ins Spiel gebracht.

In Niedersachsen waren diverse Angelvereine mit dem Finanzamt in Konflikt gekommen.
Thema waren Wett/Hegeangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit. 
Man befürchtet hier auch als Landesverband Schwierigkeiten.
Weswegen es einen klaren Beschluss gab, dass Weser-Ems beim DAFV austritt, wenn die Spezialverbände DSAV und DMV, die hauptsächlich Angelveranstaltungen in diesem Bereich durchführen, beim DAFV bleiben würden.

Pieper und Dr.Salva trommeln und werben auch für den DAFV, während andere bei Weser-Ems darauf bestehen, den Mitgliederbeschluss zur Kündigung bei Verbleib von DMV und DSAV auch umzusetzen.

Es wird davon gesprochen, dass der Steuerberater Schmiedecke oder der GF Freudenberg die Bedenken zerstreuen soll, indem auf Gespräche mit dem Finanzamt Berlin hingewiesen wird.
Die würden keine Gefährdung oder Durchgriff bei der Gemeinnützigkeit sehen.
Und deswegen könne dann ja Weser-Ems trotz des Verbleibes vom DMV und DSAV beim DAFV bleiben.

Erstens kann man viel erzählen, keiner weiß ja, welche Frage wie gestellt wurde beim FA in Berlin vom DAFV, schriftlich gibts es dazu nichts bzw. wurde nie jemandem vorgelegt (seltsam, gelle?).

Zum zweiten ist natürlich das FA in Berlin nicht für Niedersachsen zuständig.

*Der LSFV-NDS und das FA in Hannover - Folgen für Weser-Ems und DAFV?*
Und der DAFV ist ja auch im Streit mit dem Nachbarverband von Weser-Ems, dem LSFV-NDS. 

Dieser bezahlt momentan seine Beiträge an den DAFV nur unter Vorbehalt. 
Sollte das Finanzamt Hannover bestätigen, dass unter Umständen auch die Gemeinnützigkeit von Landesverbänden gefährdet sein könnte, werden die ab Mitte 2014 vom LSFV-NDS an den DAFV bezahlten Beiträge zurückgezahlt werden müssen.

Und dass das FA Hannover schon 1 Jahr für die Antwort an den LSFV-NDS und den DAFV braucht, das zeigt, dass die Situation nicht so eindeutig und klar ist, wie das der DAFV und sein Dienstleister Schmiedecke wohl klar machen wollen - mit dem für Niedersachsen irrelevanten Hinweis auf das Berliner FA.

Vermutlich wird dann der Hinweis seitens des DAFV kommen, dass ja die niedersächsische Finanzverwaltung gerade mit der VW-Affäre andere Dinge zu tun hat:
Nur, das ist hier eben auch in keinster Weise relevant!

Da vor einem Jahr, als der LSFV-NDS die Fragen über einen Anwalt beim FA Hannover stellen ließ (so wie auf er letzten HV des DAFV gemeinsam ausgemacht), davon noch keine Rede war.

Und das FA in Hannover ist sicherlich der kompetentere Ansprechpartner für Niedersachsen.
Jedenfalls kompetenter als das Berliner FA, das Schmiedecke, Freudenberg und der DAFV wohl ins Spiel bringen wollen - vielleicht auch, weil das keiner der Delegierten so schnell überprüfen kann in Berlin??

Dass zudem gerade in Niedersachsen schon Finanzämter Angelvereine wegen Hege/Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln angegangen sind, deswegen auch Veranstaltungen abgesagt wurden, dass es auch Anzeigen und Strafbefehle der Staatsanwaltschaft gab, sollte man dem DAFV vielleicht mal sagen - und dass Weser-Ems wie auch der LSFV-NDS da von den niedersächsischen Finanzämtern eben ganz anders beurteilt werden, als das Schmiedecke, Freudenberg oder der DAFV  (mit welcher Frage auch immer) beim Berliner FA erfahren haben wollen.

*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans Rolle bei Weser-Ems*
Interessanter ist die Rolle, die bei dem allen die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan spielt. 
Da hier der Verband ihres Vertrauten Pieper auf dem Spiel steht, werden anscheinend alle Register gezogen, um Weser-Ems zum Verbleib im DAFV zu bewegen.

Schon vor der HV des DAFV jetzt in Göttingen, aber auch in Göttingen jetzt aktuell, wurde immer wieder das Gerücht gestreut,* dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zurücktreten würde, wenn der Landesverband ihres Vertrauten Pieper - und damit auch dieser selber - nicht mehr im DAFV wären.*

So ist dann wohl auch der angeblich geplante massive Personaleinsatz des DAFV für die  W-E Versammlung zu erklären.

Dass auch die Herren Pieper und Dr.Salva alles tun werden, um trotz des gültigen Beschlusses zum Austritt ihrer Mitglieder und des dann aber entgegengesetzten Abstimmungsverhalten eines Großteils der W-E-Delegation bei der DAFV-HV, ihren Landesverband für ihre Pöstchen beim DAFV zu halten, auch davon kann ausgegangen werden.

Interessant wird es zu sehen sein, ob auch die Delegierten, wie die aus SH auch, an Honigmangel leiden. Und sich von Pieper, Salva und der DAFV-Delegation einlullen lassen, oder ob sie weiterdenken und an ihrem Beschluss festhalten.

*Ein starker Bundesverband*
Es wird wohl massiver Druck ausgeübt werden, mit dem dann immer kommenden Hinweis, dass man ja einen starken Bundesverband brauchen würde und deswegen Frau Dr. unterstützen müsse und im DAFV bleiben.

Ja, man braucht einen starken Lobbyverband für Angler - auch wir meinen das!!

*Das ist aber NICHT der Naturschutzverband DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, oder dem in sich zerstrittenen Präsidium und unfähigen Hauptamt des DAFV.*

Die seit nun fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft beweisen, dass sie es NICHT können!

Denen ja selbst von angelnden Bundestagsabgeordneten ihr Versagen in der Lobbyarbeit im Bundestag attestiert wurde. Auch ein SPD-Politiker, der Bundestagsfraktionsvorsitzende Thomas Oppermann, war ja auf der HV des DAFV angekündigt und kam nicht - ein paar Meter weiter hatte er einen wichtigeren Termin.

Man wird nun sehen, ob sich die Weser-Ems- Versammlung für Vernunft entscheidet.

Oder für Pieper, Salva und den DAFV...............

Es wird spannend werden.

Wie immer werden wir das beobachten und berichten.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Flugbootpilot (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Hallo Thomas, 
der Verband schimpft sich "Sportfischerverband im LFV Weser-Ems e.V." und Du meinst sicherlich *Dr.* Salva (soviel Zeit muß sein).
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Oldenburger nicht umfallen werden. Auch wenn mir einiges an dem Vorstand des Sportfischerverein Oldenburg e.V. -Fischereischutzverein von 1909- nicht gefällt, aber solange Frau Dr. denen nicht erkären kann, wie sie das Geld der Mitglieder sinnvoll verwendet, wird sie deren Stimmen nicht bekommen.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Wäre schön, wenn die Oldenburger standhaft bleiben oder auch die Willhelmshavener (deren Präsi Grässner Vizepräsi bei Weser-Ems ist und am Mitgliederbeschluss festhalten will, wie mir berichtet wurde)...

Trotzdem würde ich auch hier Wetten anbieten, dass die Mehrheit in Weser-Ems auch aus nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln bestehen wird.....



PS:
Das Dr. hab ich verbessert, wenngleich seit einem gewissen Verteidigungsminister der Wert dieses akademischen Titels nur noch relativ ist, ist es doch juristisch Namensbestandteil, wenn ein Dokterchen drauf besteht...........


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Eine Zäsur ist es zusätzlich, weil der direkte Landesnachbar, der LV-NDS, zeigt, wie günstig Verbandsarbeit ohne den DAFV sein kann.
Demnächst für 4€urofuffzich zu haben...

Und wenn ich die niedersächsischen Aktivitäten auf den ersten Blick so betrachte: für weniger Geld wird sogar mehr/bessere Leistung geliefert!

Ich wünsche den Oldenburgischen Kollegen viel Standhaftigkeit.
Und gebe den Rat, sich vorab zur HV Unterstützung bei anderen Vereinen zu suchen.
Die Gegenseite macht das nämlich grundsätzlich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Weser-Ems - das Ergebnis*​
Cool, wie von mir vorhergesagt, die noch unbestätigte, aber glaubwürdige Bestätigung aus Teilnehmerkreisen der HV, daher hier wieder aktuell für euch:
Von 405 Stimmen waren nicht nur 264 für und 84 gegen für den Verbleib, es gab auch eigentlich unvorstellbare 57 Enthaltungen - und die Delegierten haben ihre Vereinsmitglieder auch gleich noch um nen Euro Beitragerhöhung für den Bundesverband erleichtert.

Die Diskussion wurde als "hitzig, aber letztlich nur von wenigen Teilnehmern geführt" bezeichnet.

Einige Teilnehmer sind der Meinung, dass das alles nicht so gaaaanz rechtmäßig abgelaufen wäre.

Die Tagesordnung wurde bemängelt wegen des Beschlusses (laut Protokoll) vom 18.3.  2015 , auf dem ja der Austritt bei Verbleib DSAV und DMV beschlossen worden war - das sollte jetzt aber auf einmal kein Beschluss mehr gewesen sein, sondern erst auf der heutigen Sitzung beschlossen werden..

Über Einwände diesbezüglich sowie einen Antrag zur Änderung der Tagesordnung wurde hinweg gegangen und der Antrag auch nicht abgestimmt - es gibt Delegierte, die das für einen Verfahrensfehler halten.

Auch wohl, weil kurz vor der Abstimmung Pieper schnell noch verkündet hat, das er mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gesprochen habe und dernDAFV das Angebot vom DSAV  annehmen würde, der aus dem DAFV raus gehen würde, wenn gewünscht! 

Frau Dr. erklärte dann, dass sie eh keinen Verband aus dem DAFV entfernen könne und eh nicht wisse, was die einzelnen Verbände so richtig oder falsch machen würden.

Dass aber auf der HV des DAFV der diesbezügliche Antrag des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes zur Aufnahme des DSAV (bez. eben die Nichtaufnahme) trotz auch im Protokoll der letzten HV des DAFV festgehaltenen Versprechens, das auf der Sitzung des DAFV dieses Jahr abzustimmen, genauswenig geschah, zeigt schon, dass in meinen Augen die Präsidentin eben dies entweder bewusst so hingemauschelt hatte oder dass sie einfach schlicht keine Ahnung hatte..


Dann legte sie ein Münchner Urteil vor, dass einem Verein für seine Veranstaltung recht gegeben habe - siehe oben: In Niedersachsen sehen Gerichte und Finanzämter das durchaus auch anders. 

Das werden die abnickenden Delegierten sicher gut bedacht haben ;-)) 

Ebenso wurde der Hinweis auf die Bewerbung der Wettangelveranstaltungen des DSAV von ihr "gekontert" mit der Bemerkung (wie von mir angekündigt), dass ja das Chatlottenburger FA das alles für gut befunden hätte.

Was 1. faktisch so nicht stimmt, der DSAV hat nur die übliche vorläufige, laut seiner Satzung erteilte Gemeinnützigkeit, deren Überprüfung laut tatsächlicher Geschäftsführung zum ersten Mal nach 3 Jahren nach Erteilung stattfinden wird und dann im Ernstfall rückwirkend aberkannt.

Und zum zweiten hat eine Aussage des Berliner FA keinerlei Wirkung für Niedersachsen - auch das werden die Delegierten von Weser-Ems gut bedacht haben und an Vereine wie Sulingen, Syke etc. gedacht haben und deren Vorstände über deren Probleme mit den niedersächsischen FA befragt haben - nehme ich an ;-))))

Als dann wohl die Stimmung etwas schlechter wurde wegen entsprechender Nachfragen, wertete Frau Dr. das wohl auch als persönlichen Angriff und meinte, sie würde das ja nur ehrenamtlich machen alles - Liebe Frau Dr., Ihnen saßen AUCH  fast nur Ehrenamtler gegenüber als Delegierte!!!!

Die im Gegensatz zu Ihnen aber früher zumindest mal geangelt hatten und daher zumindest grundsätzlich Ahnung von der Materie haben...

Auf jeden Fall wird sich der Nachbarverband freuen, der LSFV-NDS, der ab 2017 gegenüber Weser-Ems dann einen unschlagbaren niedrigeren Beitrag mit 4,50 Euro hat, dazu fähigeres Präsidium und Hauptamt und vor allem die NICHTmitgliedschaft im DAFV bieten kann.

Ich könnte mir denken, dass das einige der Vereine von Weser-Ems schwer ins Grübeln bringen könnte, die ab jetzt bei Weser-Ems deutlich mehr bezahlen müssen - und das noch für einen DAFV, der in fast 3 Jahren seit Rechtskraft noch nichts zu Stande gebracht hat für Angler oder das Angeln.

Und ich hatte wieder recht mit meiner Vorhersage ;-))

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Sollte das wie mir geschildert so gewesen sein mit der Nichtabstimmung zur Tagesordnung etc., bin ich mal gespannt, ob einer der nicht zustimmenden Vereine dann die Sitzung  juristisch angreift ...

PPS:
Auch bei Weser-Ems und nicht nur beim LSFV S-H regieren also die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel  - da bin ich dann auch auf die näxten HV dieser LV gespannt, wenn sie die Bilanz des DAFV für 2015/16 vorlegen und erklären müssen, für welche ja ihren alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen eine Erhöhung um 50% für den Bundesverband aus den Rippen geleiert wurde - auch das wird sicher noch spaßig werden..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte das wie mir geschildert so gewesen sein mit der Nichtabstimmung zur Tagesordnung etc., bin ich mal gespannt, ob einer der nicht zustimmenden Vereine dann die Sitzung juristisch angreift ...


 
 Im Leben nicht! Einer Krähe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Grins - ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber ob des Ablaufes der Sitzung müssen einige der Teilnehmer richtig sauer gewesen sein..

Pieper meinte, er wäre befangen und halte sich dem entsprechend zurück, laberte dann aber angeblich lustig drauf los und kam (Zitat aus Bericht an mich) "von einem ins andere nur nicht zum Kern"..

Warten wirs ab - ich werde wie immer berichten, sobald ich es mitbekomme..


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von 405 Stimmen waren nicht nur *264 für* und 84 gegen für den Verbleib,  es gab auch eigentlich unvorstellbare 57 Enthaltungen ...



Es gilt das alte Sprichwort, _"Die Dummen werden nicht alle"_.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und die Delegierten haben ihre Vereinsmitglieder auch gleich noch um nen Euro Beitragerhöhung für den Bundesverband erleichtert...



Was zahlen die dann 2016 und 2017 gegenüber NDS?

Ich kann mir nicht ansatzweise vorstellen, dass dieses Votum auf entsprechenden Beschlüssen in den Vereinen ruht.
Oder hat Weser-Ems auch Verbandsgewässer, auf welche die Vereine angewiesen sind?

Wenn Beides mit 'Nein' zu beantworten ist, bin ich gespannt, was die Vereinsmitglieder mit ihren Vorständen (die, die mit "ja" votierten) auf den kommenden JHVen machen.

Und wie viel der Vereine, die schon jetzt mit "Nein" oder "Enthaltung" gestimmt haben, zu den Niedersachsen wechseln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn Beides mit 'Nein' zu beantworten ist, bin ich gespannt, was die Vereinsmitglieder mit ihren Vorständen (die, die mit "ja" votierten) auf den kommenden JHVen machen.



Gar nichts, denn wenn die aktuellen Vorstände hinwerfen, sind geschätzte 2/3 der Vereine tot, weil sie keine oder keine fähigen Nachfolger haben.

 Stellt die Situation doch bitte nicht immer so dar, als ob die Vorstände jedes Jahr mit zitternden Knien vor ihre Mitglieder treten und Buße tun. Vorstandsarbeit ist eine undankbare, zeitfressende Sache ohne Gegenwert (nicht nur in Angelvereinen). Jeder Verein ist froh, einen Vorstand zu haben, der die Arbeit macht. Da schauen die Mitglieder gern über Alleingänge hinweg.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Stellt die Situation doch bitte nicht immer so dar, als ob die Vorstände jedes Jahr mit zitternden Knien vor ihre Mitglieder treten...


Da ich selbst zu dieser Spezies gehöre, kann ich das durchaus beurteilen. 

Einen Vereins-Beschluss, "raus aus dem DAFV & gegen Beitragserhöhung" (sollte es denn so gewesen sein) als Vorstand zu ignorieren und das Gegenteil zu tun, wäre schon eine Hausnummer, eben weil es sich direkt in der Brieftasche des einzelnen Mitglieds auswirkt.
Das ist durchaus ein Grund Köpfe auf einen Pfahl am Stadttor zu spießen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht ansatzweise vorstellen, dass dieses Votum auf entsprechenden Beschlüssen in den Vereinen ruht.
> Oder hat Weser-Ems auch Verbandsgewässer, auf welche die Vereine angewiesen sind?
> 
> .......................................
> Und wie viel der Vereine, die schon jetzt mit "Nein" oder "Enthaltung" gestimmt haben, zu den Niedersachsen wechseln.


Thema Diskussion in Vereinen:
Zumindest in einigen Vereinen wurde das diskutiert. 
Bei denen ich das weiss, das waren aber welche, die dagegen stimmten. 

Thema Gewässer:
Jain, es gibt Vereine die Pachtverträge haben, in welche der Landesverband involviert ist und die deswegen nicht einfach weg können - andere können das problemlos.

Thema Wechsel/Beitragserhöhung:
Hat während der Sitzung schon jemand vom Vorstand auf den Beitragsunterschied zwischen W-E und dem LSFV-NDS hingewiesen, soll angeblich einige Anwesende schwer zum nachdenken gebracht haben.

Man wird sehen...

Der jetzige Präsi des LSFV-NDS kam ja auch mit seinem Verein (BVO) von W-E zum LSFV-NDS - dass das also problemlos geht, ist also bereits bewiesen..

Man wird sehen..............................

Aber wenn die Mehrheit sowas abstimmt, dass sie im bisher komplett wirkungslosen bis anglerfeindlichen DAFV bleiben will und dem noch mehr Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer in seinen Vereinen für nix hinter her schmeisst, dann ist die Mehrheit auch wohl kaum kompetent/stark genug zum Wechsel. 

Honig und Wackeldackel und so...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Organisierte Angler haben nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.
Davon bin ich mittlerweile zu 100% überzeugt.

Und dies ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt.

Auch wenn ich selber einer bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Organisierte Angelfischer, nicht Angler......

Genau bleiben bitte ...

;.-)))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...



Ansonsten haste wohl zumindest für die Mehrheit recht..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Die gleiche Scheixxe.
Ich find es erschrecken wie sich "stündlich" das Blatt in den LV drehen kann. Mal raus, ach nee doch nicht.....dann aber kündigen für nächstes Jahr...und dann wieder raus und ach nee doch nicht...noch nen Jahr geben usw. usw..usw. usw.

Beschlüsse die keine Beschlüsse sind.., Abstimmungen die keine Abstimmungen waren ...Protokolle in denen plötzlich Beschlüsse fehlen
Wahrscheinlich war die JHV gar keine JHV....
Lug und Betrug an der ganzen Front

never ending story

Man könnte meinen einige bekommen Bestechungsgeld vom DAFV

DAFV = FIFA 2  ?

*Ihr wir werden verarscht!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> DAFV = FIFA 2  ?
> 
> *Ihr wir werden verarscht!*


Und abgezockt mit den Beiträgen - aber der organisierte Angelfischer klatscht dazu ja noch Beifall..

Warum also sollte Verein, Landes- oder Bundesverband etwas ändern?

Aber warten wir mal ab, welche Richtung das bei W-E nehmen wird.

Ob doch einige der Kritiker die Beschlüsse anfechten werden, ob und wie viele den Verband wechseln oder austreten werden.

Ich bleibe dran und werde berichten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Weser-Ems doch noch nicht zurück....*​


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Sollte das wie mir geschildert so gewesen sein mit der Nichtabstimmung zur Tagesordnung etc., bin ich mal gespannt, ob einer der nicht zustimmenden Vereine dann die Sitzung  juristisch angreift ...


Das oben Geschriebene scheint sich zu verdichten. 

Mindestens 3 größere Vereine (ab 500 Mitglieder aufwärts bis über  2.000) wollen sich nach unseren Infos (noch nicht doppelt verifiziert) Ablauf und Ergebnis der W-E-HV wohl nicht gefallen lassen.

Erste Darstellung:
Schon auf der Sitzung wurde wohl ein Vorstandsmitglied darauf hingewiesen, dass Ablauf und Beschlüsse so nicht haltbar wären und man seitens des Vereines dagegen  vorgehen wolle.

Es waren wohl 2 Hauptknackpunkte, wie schon von uns angerissen:
Dass zum einen nicht über Änderungsanträge zur TO abgestimmt wurde.

Dass nur über eine Beitragserhöhung abgestimmt wurde, nicht aber die Rücknahme des Beschlusses zur Kündigung, wenn DSAV und DMV weiter im DAFV verbleiben würde.

Man konnte wohl - so Mutmaßungen - den DSAV zum Austritt bewegen (damit er bei eigener Kündigung nicht das Gesicht verliert, wie wenn er rausgeschmissen würde), hat aber wohl nicht an den DMV gedacht.

So, dass dieser Beschluss zum Austritt von W-E weiter Gültigkeit hätte.
Und die jetzt gefassten Beschlüsse zu Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV damit hinfällig und die Kündigung weiter aufrecht erhalten müsse.

Die zweite Darstellung:
Es wurde nur über den Verbleib im DAFV abgestimmt, aber gekoppelt mit der Beitragserhöhung, also nicht die Erhöhung extra wie eigentlich notwendig. Und nicht über die Rücknahme des Beschlusses, auszutreten wenn DSAV und DMV drin bleiben würden.

Pieper hat die Versammlung dann direkt nach der Abstimmung für den DAFV dann einfach für  geschlossen erklärt und keinerlei Diskussion mehr über den Ablauf zugelassen.

Möglicherweise sind jetzt erst einige wach geworden, nachdem ein Herr Otten vorgetragen hatte, das der LSFV-NDS nur die Hälfte an Beitrag für die Vereine kosten wird, und dass wer bei Weser-Ems bleibt, wohl seinen Vereinen für den DAFV und die Pöstchen von Pieper und Salva nun dafür wohl mehr Geld abpressen müssen.

Diese ganze Unsicherheit, ob die Beschlüsse überhaupt Bestand haben,  ist dann wohl auch der Grund, warum noch keine Jubelmeldung auf den DAFV-Seiten von wegen Rückkehr zum DAFV kam, weil gleich einige Vereine Protest eingelegt oder angekündigt haben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert:
> Während nach der "Rückkehr mit Zuzahlung" von LSFV-SH und Saarland gleich auf der Seite vom DAFV Erfolgsmeldungen kamen, wurde die entsprechende Entscheidung von Weser-Ems noch nicht veröffentlicht.
> 
> Obs daran liegt, dass das nach der HV nun wieder die übliche "Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit" des DAFV ist??
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Dass aus der Versammlung so unterschiedliche Informationen kommen zeigt, das nicht jeder alles verstanden oder nicht alle alles gleich verstanden haben..

Abnicken halt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...versammlung-am-15-09-2015&p=369832#post369832
> 
> Da guck an - damit hat Frau Dr. zumindest nicht so ganz die Wahrheit gesagt (bei Weser-Ems), als sie behauptete, SH würde nicht wieder kündigen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Falscher Link gewesen - SORRY!!
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ******** - war falscher Link, hier der richtige:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371482#post371482
> 
> Sorry für Fehler!!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Wie wir erfahren haben, sollen mehrere Vereine von W-E gegen Protokoll, Beschlüsse und Sitzungsführung der ausserordentlichen HV, in welcher die Rückkehr zum DAFV beschlossen wurde, fristgerecht Prostest und Einspruch eingelegt haben. 

Welche Punkte moniert wurden und wie das im Einzelnen dargelegt wird, entzieht sich noch unserer Kenntnis.

Ebenso, ob und wie die Vereine nach möglicher Ablehnung durch den Landesverband weitermachen werden (gerichtlicher Weg).

Auf jeden Fall scheint es doch etwas verfrüht, wenn jetzt im LV-Blättchen von W-E schon die Rückkehr in den DAFV bejubelt wird - da sollte man doch mal die Klärung der diversen Einsprüche abwarten.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall scheint es doch etwas verfrüht, wenn jetzt im LV-Blättchen von W-E schon die Rückkehr in den DAFV bejubelt wird


Aus welchen Gründen wird denn gejubelt?
Oder ist es wie üblich, dass die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV und dessen bloße Existenz um seiner selbst Willen wie immer als ein großer Erfolg gesehen wird?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: HV Weser-Ems - Eine Zäsur für den DAFV?*

Über sowas freut sich der BV.

Jubelperser,welche das jubeln und Fahnenschwenken für dieses Murkskonstrukt auch noch aus eigener Tasche bezahlen￼


----------

